
Bloat Does Not Explain the Rising Cost of Education - zone411
https://marginalrevolution.com/marginalrevolution/2019/05/bloat-does-not-explain-the-rising-cost-of-education.html
======
majos
Seems like there's a parallel with the rising cost of US healthcare. In both
cases the consumer (student/patient) is insulated from the cost (easy and
prevalent student loans + general belief that college is a smart
investment/health insurance) of the good (college education/healthcare).

I remain pretty surprised by how many American families are willing to pay
twice as much for not-bad smaller private colleges over not-bad huge public
universities based on vague ideas of fit and feel. I think you have to get
pretty far up the rankings to get to a point where a private college honestly
makes more sense than the honors program at your flagship state school.

